# Please a young man needs your prayers desperately



## Danielle_E. (Feb 10, 2007)

I received a phone early this morning that Devon Morrow, I believe he is a member here as well (has hackneys and shetlands) was in a very bad skidoo accident last night. He is presently at the hospital in an enduced coma. At the moment this is all I know and that the next 24 hours is "critical". He is only 16 years old :no: .

Please take a moment to say a prayer for this young man.

P.S. Kim I left you a message at home

Thank you


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 10, 2007)

One of our young members needs your prayers.

Thank you


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 10, 2007)

Absolutely!




:



:


----------



## Mona (Feb 10, 2007)

: OH NO!!! Sending prayers for Devon and his family.


----------



## Warpony (Feb 10, 2007)

Prayers are said... I'm going to ask he be added to the prayer list at my mother in laws church as well...


----------



## Reble (Feb 10, 2007)

: for Devon


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 10, 2007)

ABsolutely praying here.... I HATE those things and 4 wheelers too.... I dread the day my little boys are asking for them because I konw Robbys daddy will jump right on that wagon! He has a need for speed.

Lyn


----------



## Reble (Feb 10, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> One of our young members needs your prayers.
> 
> Thank you


Sorry it got moved, I don't believe it should have.

This person needs our prayers..



:



:



:



:



:

I put it back for all to see. A young life needs Us.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 10, 2007)

I totally agree, I am very upset that this was moved since this young man is a member of lilbeginnings. :no: I could say more at this point because I am very upset at this but you know it's not worth it.


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 10, 2007)

Danielle,

I see you beat me here.

Please pray for a very young friend of mine. A young bright man with a talent with horses has suffered an accident and all our prayers and good thoughts are needed for him and his family.

Please God, help Devon and his family..I am just devestated by this. This is too young a life.

Kim Macleod and Family.


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers and hugs, I also responded to the other post.

Yvonne


----------



## miniapp (Feb 10, 2007)

Sending prayers Devon's way....



:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Vicky Texas (Feb 10, 2007)

I too will pray for him to be okay. How scary, those things scare me.

Vicky


----------



## kaykay (Feb 10, 2007)

sending prayers!


----------



## yankee_minis (Feb 10, 2007)

Any updates? Please let us know immediately!

My heart goes out to him!


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2007)

Sending prayers for the other Devon on the forum



: Hoping the best for him and his family .

[SIZE=8pt]I hope none is confusing the two of us :no: [/SIZE]


----------



## nootka (Feb 10, 2007)

My thoughts are with them, as well. I hope that he makes a full recovery. Please keep us posted when you can. I am very worried...I have a son near that age who likes to ride his four wheeler (we make him wear a helmet and obey the recommendations, but there's always that need to try something new and the things we can't control).

Best wishes, Devon and family, I hope to see you soon that you are up and around and ready for show season!

Liz M.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 10, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Prayers for Devon and his family![/SIZE]

Barbie


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 10, 2007)

The only additional news I have is they were hoping to take a cat-scan today and tried twice to do so but each time complications arose and they said "he was too unstable to move at all" :no: They are going to keep him in a drug induced coma for a minimum of 5 days, they are concerned about the bleeding in his brain. Devon is well known in the show circles in Ontario (hackney, shetlands) and he showed Abby for me (my mini mare) her first time out. Thank you for your prayers, I truly believe in the power of prayer!!! Bless you all!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 10, 2007)

Here are some pics of this young man

At the tender age of 9 showing one of there hackneys






and then in 2005-06 Canadian Hackney Champion Pleasure Junior Driver






and a picture of him driving "Power Play" who Mary Lou was the breeder and at the time was owned by Joan Cochrane






As you can see this young man has a love for equines and is so very talented :no:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 10, 2007)

That is just so tragic.. Him and his family will be in my thoughts


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 10, 2007)

I just received an update about Devon. At this point there is no change at all. The swelling in his brain has not increased nor has it decreased :no: . They will try again tomorrow to see if they can get the cat-scan done, if it's save to move him to do so.


----------



## Mona (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated Danielle...we're all praying and/or pulling for him.




:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Feb 10, 2007)

Prayers from here as well for complete recovery.


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 11, 2007)

:



:



:



:



:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## dreammountainminis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sending prayers from all of us at dream mountain minis...Hope he gets better soon...please take care and keep us updated ..


----------



## mininik (Feb 11, 2007)

How awful... :no: Devon and his family are in my thoughts. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## CKC (Feb 11, 2007)

He and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 11, 2007)

Continued Prayers for Devon and his family.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update, will keep him and his family in my prayers.



:


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

: My prayers are there also for Devon and his family. I just thank God for a miracle and for comforting all.

Joan


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 11, 2007)

Keeping Devon in our thoughts and prayers. The power of prayer does work. Corinne


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 11, 2007)

Just received an update on Devon. They managed to do the cat-scan today. The brain is still swollen, no change in augmentation or in decrease and the brain is still bleeding. They apparently tried to alter some of the medication they have him on but when they did so his pressure dropped drastically so they resumed the course they have him on. He does have a fracture to the skull, his nose is broken, and they repaired the cut on his forehead. He will require some plastic surgery.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh, poor Devon...my thoughts & prayers are with him & his family, thank you for the update.


----------



## nootka (Feb 12, 2007)

Continuing to worry over Devon, I can't imagine what his family's going through right now.

I wish for the best...

Thank you for the updates.

Liz M.


----------



## flamingstar (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, thank you for the updates. Wonder what happened. Hopefully he will be just fine with some rest and great medical attention. Prayers to him and his family.

Flamingstar


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 12, 2007)

Danielle..

I am at work today but will be checking messages. Have to go to the dentist this afternoon and will try to stop in.

Kim


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 12, 2007)

Kim, I am heading over there from work at lunch so I may see you there.

Talk soon


----------



## SWA (Feb 12, 2007)

Our prayers remain lifted for him. God be with.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I am afraid I couldn't get away from work at lunch time
 


but no matter what I am going to tomorrow. Without going into great detail, as mentioned at the start of the thread, Devon had an accident as a passenger on a snowmobile. He unforunately was not wearing a helmet at the time and was thrown from the snowmobile and landed head/face into the cement/gravel road, hence the reason for the extent of his injuries.


----------



## Warpony (Feb 12, 2007)

This poor young man has been so heavy on my heart all day, I find myself thinking of him at random times and sending up a prayer for him when ever he comes to mind. Please let his family know that we are praying for him and for them in this very difficult time.


----------



## AngieA (Feb 12, 2007)

In my thoughts and prayers...




:


----------



## runaway ranch (Feb 12, 2007)

Prayers and good wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 13, 2007)

Today's update on Devon - he didn't have a good day at all. Parent's, Cathy and Don were only allowed in the ICU a couple of times today. He was extremely unstable. Doctor's words were "he is not out of the woods yet" and when asked "what do you mean?" he replied "he may not make it" :no: Can I ask those of you who are praying for this boy along with many of us here, could you all light a candle this evening (Tuesday evening). Thank you. I am going to print out your well wishes and show the parents tomorrow so they know that many people from all over have their boy in their thoughts and prayers. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2007)

:no: Oh no, how sad, and how scarey. I feel so bad for his parents. Sending prayers and will light a candle too.



:


----------



## Marty (Feb 13, 2007)

OH God Dani, I guess you know why I can't really begin to respond to this.......

Hang on Devon, just hang on and don't let go. PLEASE DEVON.......fight!


----------



## CKC (Feb 13, 2007)

Sending more prayers. This is just so sad.


----------



## mininik (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been keeping and will continue to keep Devon and his family in my thoughts. PLEASE HANG ON, DEVON... PLEASE... :no:


----------



## Warpony (Feb 13, 2007)

I had a candle going for him all day yesterday (monday) and will do so today as well. I woke up at 5 am this morning with him heavy on my mind. I'm also feeling a lot of concern for his parents, so I am praying for them a lot. I will be lighting a separate candle for them today. His mother is coming to mind EXTREMELY strong, please give her some extra attention. I have this lingering feeling that she is blaming herself on top of her worry for him. She may not be verbalizing that but it is a very strong feeling I get. I have this overwhelming feeling that she needs my prayers more today then even he does.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 13, 2007)

We have added him to our prayers! And I shall light a candle for them today.


----------



## tracerace (Feb 13, 2007)

I woke up this morning wondering how he is doing....is there an update?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Will definitly light a candle for Devon here. Continued prayers for both he and his parents.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 13, 2007)

I just cant stop thinking about him and what his parents are going thru. Kyle rides his 4 wheeler everyday and its so scarey thinking of what could happen. Praying so hard and hoping for an update with positive progress!!


----------



## sharon (Feb 13, 2007)

He's been in myprayers as well. I'll try to remember a candle tonight.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 13, 2007)

No update yet this morning but I am at work at the moment but have

have the green light from my boss to go to the hospital around noon today so

will update at some point this afternoon.


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 13, 2007)

Please do Danielle.

I have a bad cold and figure I'm better off staying out of there for now!

Kim


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2007)

I will light a candle for Devon, and continue to keep him and his family in my prayers.



:


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG! I've been away since last Wednesday and am just now finding out about this.

Devon and his family and friends will most definitely be in my thoughts and prayers.....



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## lvponies (Feb 13, 2007)

I have lit a candle for Devon. My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family!!



:


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a small update as of this afternoon. Devon's bleeding in his brain has stopped, and is still in a induced coma. His "number" (not sure what that meant) were not good last nite but are better today.

A word from Devon's parents Donnie and Cathy:

"Please let everyone know on Lil Beginnings we are grateful and thankful for all the wishes and prayers for our family, especially Devon. Please keep the faith of prayer coming"

I will be printing this off and bringing it in (if Danielle hasn't already" for Devon's family to read for themselves and to read to Devon.

I am praying hard for our little friend...and thanks to LB Forum family for their prayers. They must be helping as he seems to be stabilizing.

Kim Macleod


----------



## nootka (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you again for the update!

I will keep thinking of him and hoping for him to get back to all that he loves best.

He's young, strong, and surrounded by love. We need him here!

Liz M.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry, got home about an hour ago and have been on the phone most of the time and scrambling to get the horses totally tucked in for the night as we are expecting that storm they are talking about in this area, 40 cm of snow, oh joy oh bliss with -29 degree and blowing wind.

Okay, spent a few hours at the hospital this afternoon with Don and Cathy (parents). As mentioned yesterday was a very bad day for Devon, today much better but with a few "hiccups". They are trying to adjust his meds and again when they try this his vitals are all over the place which upsets everyone because basically I was told the machines he is hooked to stop registering numbers. I did find out that Devon has an added complication now, that of pneumonia and that is due to being in a drug induced coma. It's a bad for basically a good, so he is also on some very strong antibotics to try and stem that issue. They have ordered more cat-scans for tomorrow and hopefully they can get that done to see if the brain swelling has come down at all. So basically at this point it's still a "wait and see" which can be so very difficult on his parents. They are surrounded by many friends and family members and Don was laughing today at least.

He told us that last night he decided to not sleep in the room they provided for him but told the nurses he was going to sleep in the waiting room. This room has shutters over all the windowed area and a couple of vending machines.... The nurses told him they would wake him up if there were any problems. Well apparently in the middle of the night a nurse walked in to use the vending machines and she didn't realize he was in there, it was pitch black in there. Don woke up and his initial reaction was to scream "WHAT'S WRONG???" and the poor nurse was scared out of her wits and ran out of the room, she never came back. It was nice to see Don lauhging today and Cathy too.

There is a young man next to Devon who Don grew up with that child's parents, small world. That boy was in a ski accident, he went over a cliff and fell in a gully. Then as Don and I were going outisde for a cigarette someone nudged me on my arm and I turned around and it was Mrs. Hunt who I had not seen since we moved from Russell. I had forgot that she work at the Children's Hospital. She asked me what I was doing there and I told her I was with Don and that his son was in ICU and she looked at Don and said, my daughter is in your son's class....... talk about a small world. It truly is a small world we live in.

Will update tomorrow.

P.S. I printed out this thread for Don and Cathy and please know that your words were of great comfort to them, thank you so very much!!!!!!!




:


----------



## minimama (Feb 13, 2007)

Prayers coming from me too. Devon has been in my thoughts since this happened I jsut have not had a chance to write. Prayers for the whole family too!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for updates Kim and Danielle.

Devon and his family continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Please tell Devon that I'd like to see him at my clinic in Chesterville on June 2!!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 13, 2007)

I sure will tell him Judy (Sunny) :bgrin , that he has a date with an older woman :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2007)

Hang in there Devon, we're all praying for you. Stay strong young man! (((((HUGS))))) to mom and dad too!

Thanks for the updates Danielle.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you both for the updates. A candle was lit for Devon today, and prayers are being said. Just wish there was something we could say or do for his family. I cant begin to imagine what they are going thru. :no: Corinne


----------



## LaraP (Feb 14, 2007)

Prayers for Devon from TN. I too also believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 14, 2007)

YOUR PRAYERS ARE WORKING, YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :aktion033: :bgrin





Devon had a good day today, bleeding in the brain had stopped and the swelling of the brain is coming down nicely. They are going to start weaning him off the meds that are inducing the drug induced coma and see how it goes. Oh, there is such a lifting of my spirit tonight for Don and Cathy and Devon, THANK YOU GOD, THANK YOU MEMBERS OF LILBEGINNINGS FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT TO THE FAMILY. So glad that there is finally "hope". Going to sleep much better tonight and I know Don and Cathy will as well.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Feb 14, 2007)

:aktion033: Thank God! I'm so thankful for the great news!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Kim, I see you are online and reading the message, left you a message earlier at home. Isn't this WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! WOOHOO!!!

Sorry tried to get a pic to upload here and for some reason it won't. Pic of "papa" don with our stallion Midnight Moondancer, oh well. I rember the day that Devon, must have been, lets see, about 10 at the time., and my mare Abby's first show. It's something I will never forget because it was quite comical. Devon just adored Abby and he was so thrilled to show her for us. He was trying to set her up and was quite intense in his job and took his hat off and put it infront of Abby to get her attention and she went straight up in the air, lol, but he held on, bless his soul, and he did it a second time and here was Don next to me just outside the ring saying "if it didn't work the first time, do ya really think it will work the second time Devon??". Too funny, something I will never forget! :bgrin


----------



## EnJay (Feb 14, 2007)

Prayers to Devon and his family, KEEP FIGHTING!!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2007)

THANK GOD for this good news! I pray that his recovery continues to go well, and that he and his family continue to be strong.

(Thanks for the message, Danielle. I was so sorry I missed your call.)


----------



## SWA (Feb 14, 2007)

Danielle_E. said:


> YOUR PRAYERS ARE WORKING, YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :aktion033: :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PRAISE GOD! Holding in continued love and prayers.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 15, 2007)

Keeping Devon in my prayers and sending healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Mona (Feb 15, 2007)

:aktion033: Oh, THANK GOD!! What WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL news!! Keep it up Devon!!


----------



## nootka (Feb 15, 2007)

I am so glad to read this positive news!

I feel so much better, now, and I will hope for continued improvement.

Thanks for sharing!!!

Liz M.


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 15, 2007)

Danielle...

I remember when Devon showed Abby...she was a little stinker!!

WOOHOOOOOOO....come on buddy...YOU CAN DO IT...WE ARE ALL PRAYING SO HARD !!!!


----------



## tracerace (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you for the update...what encouraging news. Prayers will keep coming ~


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 15, 2007)

Danielle..

Hear anything?? I sent you an email about Devon being in the Saddle Horse Report as well. The power of prayer comes from the Saddlebred world as well. What a popular young man!

Kim


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2007)

Danielle, didn't you say that Devon was the passenger on a ski-doo? What about the driver? Is he/she okay?

Still praying for Devon and anxiously waiting for more (good) news on him.


----------



## TTF (Feb 15, 2007)

:new_shocked: Purely terrifying. No one with this much love and talent deserves to go through this. Actually, ABSOLUTELY NO ONE DOES. But these horses need him, and so does this world. I'm praying my little head off + will add him to the prayer list at school for a little extra.

Though, thats the kind of news I was hoping for. Just keep on fighting and I'll keep on asking God!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 15, 2007)

Judy, Devon was the passenger, not the driver on the skidoo, you read that right and no they didn't hit anything, the driver is just fine, it's Devon that fell off and they were travelling approximately 50 km an hour which is 30 mph or so? not sure would have to do the conversion. The reason for the extent of the injuries is because Devon wasn't wearing a helmet and fell off. The way the helmets are made now for snowmobilers, well he wouldn't have suffered anywhere near the injuries. Oh he might have had a concussion but he certainly wouldn't have broken his nose or messed up his face the way he did because the visor would have prevented that from happening. I also believe it would have saved the head fracture and subsequent cranial bleeding and of course the swelling of the brain which when that happens chokes off the oxygen supply to the brain cells and can cause permanent brain damage.

For any young adults out there who ride snowmobiles, ATVs(four wheelers), motorcycle - PLEASE PLEASE ALWAYS WEAR A HELMET!!! It's not worth taking the chance, as you see what happened here.

Thanks Kim, I will take a look at my emails. I am a firm believer that "horse people" are WONDERFUL people, the BEST!!!!


----------



## SHANA (Feb 15, 2007)

My husband and I go skidooing. He has a 2005 Bombardier, not sure what make though. We always wear helmets with visors, skidoo suits, skidoo boots, mittens, you name it. I am the passenger and have my own seat. I am sure had Devon been wearing a helmet he would not had as bad of injuries like Danielle said. I hope he gets better soon as he was nice to answer my questions when I e-mailed him about Shetlands as I had a modern mare at the time, since been sold. Praying he gets better soon.




: I am sure the driver feels really bad.


----------



## tracerace (Feb 17, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 18, 2007)

Received an update on Devon this morning. He IS talking now, still tires easily BUT he can also move his hands, arms, legs, THANK YOU GOD. He remembers people, names, he remembers his ponies, etc. The doctors still won't say he will be 100% because they just don't know at this point as far as any permanent brain damage. It will be a long road ahead for this young man BUT I know Devon, he is like Don and can be stubborn as heck, aren't most men



: and thank goodness they are, lol. So, all the news so far is EXTREMELY good. He is still in iCU, not sure when they will be able to move him. He is still not on food, they are giving him ice-chips and a couple of teaspoon of liquid so far but he is being fed intravenously still. His mom told him why he was in the hospital, the accident but that is not registering at this point. He thinks he is in the hospital for a sex change



: ???? Not sure if the catheter that has him thinking that????? He is still groggy from having been on those strong meds to induce the coma. Will keep you all posted as I get more news and the days ahead develop


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, this is unbelievably good news!!! :risa8: :aktion033: :cheeky-smiley-006: :488: :new_multi:



:



: THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our prayers will continue to be with Devon and his family for as long as it takes! Thank you so much for keeping us updated, Danielle.

And for those of you who might have missed it, Kim gave us the address for the hospital so that we can send him cards and good wishes. Let's get Canada Post hopping again like we did for Goose a couple of Christmases ago!

Write to: Devon Morrow

c/o CHEO (that's the children's hospital)

401 Smythe Rd.

Ottawa, ON

Canada K1H 8L1


----------



## Mona (Feb 18, 2007)

:aktion033: WOOHOO!!!! WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure is sounding more promising all the time!


----------

